# Are we bathing our babies in carcinogens?



## red (Oct 3, 2008)

Read this article:

http://www.douglassreport.com/dailyd...20090401a.html


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I clicked on the link and it didn't work. Broken link?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Information seems to be cross-posted from another forum.

Are we bathing our babies in carcinogens? - Survivalist Forum

Original report came from:

Are we bathing our babies in carcinogens?



DouglasReport.com said:


> Kids in the 21st century - especially babies - face a set of challenges that are potentially just as deadly as the sickness that threatened the youth of earlier centuries.
> 
> Unfortunately, with progress comes complications, and today's children are exposed to many toxins that earlier generations never came in contact with. Here's a prime example: According to a study by the Campaign for Safe Cosmetics (CSC), there are toxic chemicals in some of the most recognized and used brand-name baby products - including lotions and shampoos.
> 
> The CSC tests found that products like the ever-popular Johnson & Johnson Baby Shampoo contained chemicals that the Environmental Protection Agency has marked as probable carcinogens.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Baby grows third arm. Baby takes over the world?


----------



## Ramkitten (Apr 21, 2009)

Eh, babies are stinky anyway. Why not just skip the baths?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

We bath our children in organic soap because we collect the bath water to use in the non-produce portion of the yard.


----------



## C.Winslow (Oct 27, 2008)

What brand of organic soap are you using Dean?


----------

